# my version of joergs slingshot xbow.



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

inspired by joergs recent project i decided to have a go myself,of course ive over done it a bit! so far i have just carved the thumb hole stock. carved with a chisel,knife and an axe it was dificult and hard on the hands,next i will be making my version of his trigger mechanism :










thanks for looking.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a nice stock, what colour are you staining it, jeff


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

probably brown like the hunter catapult s.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

that looks great Fish... looking forward to more pics...


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

good work!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

W-O-W I must see more pics and a video of it shooting stuff!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, that is great! Very interested to see it when it is completed.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Real nice stock Fish.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, you have overdone it. Beautifully, gloriously, overdone it. Everyone here wants it. You going to shoot Hunter Bands on it?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Great stock, Justin. Can't wait to see the final weapon!

I am busy thinking about a repeating system for the sling-x-bow. Currently a combination of my "speedloading" idea (the thin rubber band that retrieves the bands after the shot) and my Kydex pouch is my best option. A Kydex pouch is solid enough to be drawn back empty, and once the weapon is cocked, a ball can be fed into the Kydex pouch from a magazine.

A pump action like slingshot crossbow could be really interesting, don't you think?

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup, I suggested that here some time ago. It was a suggestion to do pump cocking but you could even do pump loading.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

there no end of posibilities ! this will be fitted with hunter bands of course!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

It kinda looks like a small sniper stock.
LOVE IT!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

WOWSA!!!!!


----------

